# اللهجة المصرية: سوارس



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
ما معنى كلمة «سوارس»؟
«لازم تركبي السوارس، وبعدين...»
أظن أنّه شيء أثري يشبه الترماي؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

أين سمعتها؟ في أي بلد أو في أي لهجة؟


----------



## إسكندراني

في مسلسل مصري حديث على لسان ست كبيرة في السن


----------



## ayed

سألت أحد زملائي في العمل(دكتور مصري) فقال:
عربة كانت تصنع من الخشب تجرها الخيول تركب عليها النساء(الأميرات مثلاً)في الماضي ومع مرور الوقت بدأ بقية الشعبة يستعملها ثم بدأت الحمير والبغال تستعمل في جر تلك العربات..


----------

